# It's almost that time... again.... *sigh*



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

We do it to ourselves... give away those tiny pieces of our heart and soul to our dogs... And we never learn from it... guess because only someone totally jaded could consider it a mistake. They give us back so much more than we ever give them, and seem honored that we allow them to.
Jezz is our 13 year old Basset Hound. She's had fatty tumors (we call them her saddle bags) for years which due to a cardiac complication the Vet advised us to leave alone. She's now having more issues and some days I think it's time... then the old gal gets up and does her silly Basset Dance to go for a car ride and trip to McDonalds... or glares at which ever dog got on HER beanbag bed before her, til they give up and leave it for her... and we put that day back on hold for yet another time. It's coming, we both know it, but for today the sun is out and she's sprawled out full length in the middle of the dog yard sunning herself. The younger kids give her space in their games around the yard chasing each other of a ball... and jump over her if they get too close to avoid her space. But everyone respects her, and even the Black Cyclone is careful around her.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Sounds like she's had a long wonderful life


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I agree, no matter how bad your day has been when you come home and they meet you with a waggin tail it all seems better. They do give so much love and all they want is some food, water, and a pat on the head is all that they expect from us. 

I don't know what we would do without our babies.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

You are in my prayers. Best wishes.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

i try to stay away from this part of the forum as much as possible. it NEVER fails to make me cry...but it also never fails to fill my heart with warmth. 

best of days to you


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

You have my sympathies. 
I am going through the same thing. My Great Dane is pushing 10yrs old which is old for a Dane. His days awake and alert are get shorter and shorter. He is truly my confidant, my most loyal company...he is my best friend. 
Today he had an "issue" while laying outside with me. He started having muscle spasms and wasn't able to move. We thought he was going to die. He was breathing strangely and his eyes glazed over. We laid him on his favorite dog bed to rest. All those wonderful memories with his life flashed through my mind, and I kept telling myself, please not yet, not yet. I am definitely not ready emotionally for him to pass. 
He is doing okay and the vet said to just watch him for further issues, but this was a big wake up call for us to get ready. 

Big hugs to you and your family, I know our dogs are our family. It is hard losing a family member.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

I am sorry. It is hard.

We were at the vet for check on Freya (due) and another patient was waiting outside. Very old dog and the owner's head was touching the dog's head and talking to her. She was saying goodbye.... They walked in before us, the older dog slowly making her way in. She stopped, looked at Freya and I and walked in....

A liitle while later, her owner walked out; leash, collar/tags in hand. She smiled and said "little lives begin when one life ends".......


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I am sorry. It is always so hard and too soon for us :hugs:


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I am sorry Jill (and Bev).....it is sooo hard to let them go....

Remembering Karla's loss the day Ikon was born....and how the other male became Ix instead of Iroc.....there will be a Jezzi in my J litter for several friends whose Jezzi's are at the bridge......

Hugs to you both...

Lee


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

*Thanks Lee...*

Appreciate the tribute.. Jezzabelle Von Wolfstraum... Let's hope she has the same stubborn attitude that this ole gal has.


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

Jezz left us Wednesday... stubborn as **** and determined to do it in her own way to the very end. Ya have to love those Bassets. RIP you crazy old hound... the house is hollow without you here.


----------

